# '70 Judge Rear Spoiler



## ladyrnt (Apr 11, 2011)

Can someone please give me some insight into what my rear spoiler off a 1970 Judge is worth? Thank you in advance!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ladyrnt said:


> Can someone please give me some insight into what my rear spoiler off a 1970 Judge is worth? Thank you in advance!


It's worth what someone is willing to spend for it. Repops are gonna be more economical. Can you prove its an original? Some repops do not have a weep-hole in the underside of the spoiler. 

What kind of condition is it in, can you verify its the real deal? Is their markings on it to indicate its real?

If you're looking to sell this here read the requirements to do so carefully.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

First post and asking what something is worth? Probably hoping someone on this forum is interested and will make an offer........


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

68greengoat said:


> First post and asking what something is worth? Probably hoping someone on this forum is interested and will make an offer........


Yep...... watching


----------

